# Summer Sores



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

You know what I mean. Heat rash. Prickly heat. Crotch rot. Fungus amungus. That uncomfortable thing that happens when you spend room much time sitting in the summer hheat and humidity.

How do you prevent and treat it? I have my own ideas, but I thought to give you the first shot.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Air Conditioning


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> You know what I mean. Heat rash. Prickly heat. Crotch rot. Fungus amungus. That uncomfortable thing that happens when you spend room much time sitting in the summer hheat and humidity.
> 
> How do you prevent and treat it? I have my own ideas, but I thought to give you the first shot.


My solution is to be male. That seems to solve a lot of issues in that arena.

Try going commando in a skirt. Get some fresh air and all.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> You know what I mean. Heat rash. Prickly heat. Crotch rot. Fungus amungus. That uncomfortable thing that happens when you spend room much time sitting in the summer hheat and humidity.
> 
> How do you prevent and treat it? I have my own ideas, but I thought to give you the first shot.


Showering daily and clean clothes !!


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Crotch rot?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> Showering daily and clean clothes !!


I personally find that unnecessary. A couple of showers a week seems fine for me.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

I wouldn't want to take a ride in your car !!!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> You know what I mean. Heat rash. Prickly heat. Crotch rot. Fungus amungus. That uncomfortable thing that happens when you spend room much time sitting in the summer hheat and humidity.
> 
> How do you prevent and treat it? I have my own ideas, but I thought to give you the first shot.





Uberingdude said:


> Crotch rot?


Working 9:00 PM to sunrise helps a LOT!


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I've found the "solution" to require several steps. There is a role for both prevention and cure.

Step #1 in prevention is to start the day clean and DRY. That means taking care before you dress to dry the area with a cloth, let it air-dry a few minutes, even wipe the area with rubbing alcohol to get that last bit of moisture out.

Then I treat the area with antiperspirant. Evenn the backs of my thighs, where they touch the carseat, gets antiperspirant.

(I'll continue in later posts).


----------



## BrunoG (Mar 22, 2017)

I think wearing shorts helps.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I've also personally also never use any antiperspirants, deoderants, or colognes. I find that diet is far more important to avoiding being smelly. Eating too much garlic and onion can make one smell a lot worse.

Sitting down all day probably also isn't good for things like crotch rot. Get out and stretch often.


----------



## NCHeel (Jan 5, 2017)

Regular bathing seems to work. I understand that some are forced to live in their car and take wh0re baths at the service station.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

OMG what the hell is the point to this post and the existence of Karen?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Do you have swamp ass again Karen. Showering daily helps you avoid these kind of problems. Might also inprove your chances of landing a man.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

The point of this post is to provide YOU a chance to share your wisdom on this timely topic with your fellow drivers.

I tried both aloe and talc, with little success. Aloe seems to make things worse.

Keeping dry does help. I guess that's why those beaded seat covers are so popular with cabbies - they allow air to circulate under you. That's my "part #2" --allow for circulation.

For me, the best "seat pad" has proven to be a simple bath towel, folded up.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> The point of this post is to provide YOU a chance to share your wisdom on this timely topic with your fellow drivers.
> 
> I tried both aloe and talc, with little success. Aloe seems to make things worse.
> 
> ...


+1 on the towel

Buy two to swap out, if it starts smelling like butt. (That darned del taco)


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> The point of this post is to provide YOU a chance to share your wisdom on this timely topic with your fellow drivers.
> 
> I tried both aloe and talc, with little success. Aloe seems to make things worse.
> 
> ...


Try dusting yourself with all purpose flower. Serves two purposes: A) soaks up moisture B) helps your SO find the wet spot.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> The point of this post is to provide YOU a chance to share your wisdom on this timely topic with your fellow drivers.
> 
> I tried both aloe and talc, with little success. Aloe seems to make things worse.
> 
> ...


Karen, you are killing me now. We need to see a picture or it didn't happen...hahahahahahahaah


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> Try dusting yourself with all purpose flower. Serves two purposes: A) soaks up moisture B) helps your SO find the wet spot.


You just made someone get their clean up fee.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Okay, time for part #3 of my solution: the clean-up:

During the day, apply talc to any place that's getting sore.

Once you get home, clean and dry the areas. If there are any ' hot spots,' a spray liquid product like Desenex will kill any fungus that's getting started.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Karen Stein said:


> You know what I mean. Heat rash. Prickly heat. Crotch rot. Fungus amungus. That uncomfortable thing that happens when you spend room much time sitting in the summer hheat and humidity.
> 
> How do you prevent and treat it? I have my own ideas, but I thought to give you the first shot.


Move to San Diego, like I did, 30 years ago.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Blind man walks past the fish store...

Takes a big whiff and says....

GOOD MORNING Ladies...8)

Rakos


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> You know what I mean. Heat rash. Prickly heat. Crotch rot. Fungus amungus. That uncomfortable thing that happens when you spend room much time sitting in the summer hheat and humidity.
> 
> How do you prevent and treat it? I have my own ideas, but I thought to give you the first shot.


Ew !


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Fabric seats are your friend...8)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You know that little vent under the steering wheel ?
You should aim it .
Uber in a dress.
( not as popular for guys)



Rakos said:


> Fabric seats are your friend...8)


This is THE REASON all police cars have Cloth front seats.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

You know maybe I should try a cool summer dress...

The sight of a little old monkey in a dress...

Should be priceless!

Rakos


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Fabric seats are your friend...8)


Vinyl seats in the back.
Easier to clean up flung poo.



Karen Stein said:


> Okay, time for part #3 of my solution: the clean-up:
> 
> During the day, apply talc to any place that's getting sore.
> 
> Once you get home, clean and dry the areas. If there are any ' hot spots,' a spray liquid product like Desenex will kill any fungus that's getting started.


Talc causes Ovarian Cancer !
And Ovarian Cysts !
Talc contains asbestos.

Talc powder is finely ground rock.
The rock is tumbled in a Huge " clothes dryer" then ground.

Just as heavy element drilling mud is manufactured.

Ever see a ship load of imported rocks unloaded ?

You have to get in the hold with a little bobcat bulldozer to pile up the remaining rocks for removal by the crane.

Then you must sweep up the powder and pebbles. Hose down and pump out the water.

Send a ship back with a dirty hold and there is a huge cleaning fee assessed.

Imported aggregates are a huge industry.
Rocks can make you rich.

You would be amazed at which corporations have bought up the independents.

The rocks on the side of your highway were probably imported. Under your local rail lines . . .

First you must be smarter than the rock . . .


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Vinyl seats in the back.
> Easier to clean up flung poo.
> 
> Talc causes Ovarian Cancer !
> ...


Look at the bright side...

At least you won't catch fire...8)

Rakos


----------



## Uber Duber Chick (Jun 29, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> You know what I mean. Heat rash. Prickly heat. Crotch rot. Fungus amungus. That uncomfortable thing that happens when you spend room much time sitting in the summer hheat and humidity.
> 
> How do you prevent and treat it? I have my own ideas, but I thought to give you the first shot.


Cornstarch


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Best, cheapest body powder

60% corn starch, 30% baking powder, 10% gold bond

Straight Gold bond is too harsh for use in my shorts, and the Baby stuff, smells too much like baby stuff.....


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I personally find that unnecessary. A couple of showers a week seems fine for me.





Trafficat said:


> I've also personally also never use any antiperspirants, deoderants, or colognes. I find that diet is far more important to avoiding being smelly. Eating too much garlic and onion can make one smell a lot worse.
> 
> Sitting down all day probably also isn't good for things like crotch rot. Get out and stretch often.


Diet has nothing to do with sweat sitting in parts of your body with little to no air flow. 
These areas WILL smell even if all you ever eat is celery.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Diet has nothing to do with sweat sitting in parts of your body with little to no air flow.
> These areas WILL smell even if all you ever eat is celery.


That's why I always chuckle when guys try to post these fake stories about carnal knowledge while driving pax. I can't imagine I would be the least bit attractive after 4 hours in the car in Summer.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

What have we learned from this thread?

Karen has crotch rot.
Karen needs deodorant on her whole body in the summer.
Rakos looks fine in a summer dress.
Blind men can't tell the difference in smell between dead fish, a ***** house, and Karen's crotch rot.
Trafficat may smell as bad as our worst riders but it has not yet been determined if that is worse than Karen's crotch rot.
There is no crotch rot in San Diego.
Bag Balm may help Karen's crotch rot and is aptly named for her.
This has been an informative thread.


----------



## mcj (Jul 17, 2017)

This thread makes my face hurt.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

OMG...ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!

I am literally dropping all my poo...

tears in my eyes laughing...

THANKS i needed that...8)

Rakos


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> I've found the "solution" to require several steps. There is a role for both prevention and cure.
> 
> Step #1 in prevention is to start the day clean and DRY. That means taking care before you dress to dry the area with a cloth, let it air-dry a few minutes, even wipe the area with rubbing alcohol to get that last bit of moisture out.
> 
> ...


You have a video?


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

I have two ways to avoid sweating my buns off in the summer heat.

1) Drive at night.

2) Fart freezer seats.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> I have two ways to avoid sweating my buns off in the summer heat.
> 
> 1) Drive at night.
> 
> ...


OMG there are cooled seats? What car is that?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> Move to San Diego, like I did, 30 years ago.


Move to Phoenix. It only gets 122 out here, but it's a dry heat. Like a blow torch. Let your car sit in the midday sun for a few hours then sit naked in the front seat. Those factory installed plastic vinyl seats should get close to 160. Second degree burns will kill any crotch rot.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Tihstae said:


> What have we learned from this thread?
> 
> Karen has crotch rot.
> Karen needs deodorant on her whole body in the summer.
> ...


LOL! Funniest post I've read in a month!


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> OMG there are cooled seats? What car is that?


'06 Lincoln Navigator.


----------



## Candi (Dec 20, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I've found the "solution" to require several steps. There is a role for both prevention and cure.
> 
> Step #1 in prevention is to start the day clean and DRY. That means taking care before you dress to dry the area with a cloth, let it air-dry a few minutes, even wipe the area with rubbing alcohol to get that last bit of moisture out.
> 
> ...


Wow now Uber is telling us how to wash ourselves. I have literally seen it all on this page.


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> The point of this post is to provide YOU a chance to share your wisdom on this timely topic with your fellow drivers.
> 
> I tried both aloe and talc, with little success. Aloe seems to make things worse.
> 
> ...


High end GM cars Buick/Cadillac have optional "cooled" seats)



Rakos said:


> Blind man walks past the fish store...
> 
> Takes a big whiff and says....
> 
> ...


Blind man walks by tanning parlor near waterfront, "Oh the Tuna boats are in port"



PrestonT said:


> OMG there are cooled seats? What car is that?


08 and newer Seville Touring Sedan, and Buick Lucerne CXS.



Kalee said:


> LOL! Funniest post I've read in a month!


Karen and 'lil Cindy are never in the same place at the same time.



Rakos said:


> OMG...ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am literally dropping all my poo...
> 
> ...


"Let's Bungle in the Jungle, it's alriiiight with meeee.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> I have two ways to avoid sweating my buns off in the summer heat.
> 
> 1) Drive at night.
> 
> ...


I NEED THAT...  Thank God for Monsoon season here in Tucson but the heat will be back soon enough.


----------



## Heroshema (Jun 1, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> You know what I mean. Heat rash. Prickly heat. Crotch rot. Fungus amungus. That uncomfortable thing that happens when you spend room much time sitting in the summer hheat and humidity.
> 
> How do you prevent and treat it? I have my own ideas, but I thought to give you the first shot.


Baking soda/water (sodium bicarbonate) will knock any fungus or disease in the body.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Okay, time for part #3 of my solution: the clean-up:
> 
> During the day, apply talc to any place that's getting sore.
> 
> Once you get home, clean and dry the areas. If there are any ' hot spots,' a spray liquid product like Desenex will kill any fungus that's getting started.


You even have fungus growing on you? Damn lady, not to be rude, but take a bath.


----------



## Uberdancer (Mar 25, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I've found the "solution" to require several steps. There is a role for both prevention and cure. Step #1 in prevention is to start the day clean and DRY. That means taking care before you dress to dry the area with a cloth, let it air-dry a few minutes, even wipe the area with rubbing alcohol to get that last bit of moisture out. Then I treat the area with antiperspirant. Evenn the backs of my thighs, where they touch the carseat, gets antiperspirant. (I'll continue in later posts).


_*... shaddup and let her continue ...*_


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

corniilius said:


> You even have fungus growing on you? Damn lady, not to be rude, but take a bath.


No worries Corniilius, she is a bot, maybe needing a reboot but not a bath, that would short circuit her electronics.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Transportador said:


> No worries Corniilius, she is a bot, maybe needing a reboot but not a bath, that would short circuit her electronics.


Then for sure she needs a LONG LONG soaking.


----------



## NoVaDJ61 (Dec 4, 2015)

I find that if I make regular use of soap and water and dress appropriately I don't have those problems


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> OMG there are cooled seats? What car is that?


Any car that has a touring model has them now.

Max A/C & loose clothing & underwear {boxers} > butt swamp.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Step #1 in prevention is to start the day clean and DRY. That means taking care before you dress to dry the area with a cloth, let it air-dry a few minutes, even wipe the area with rubbing alcohol to get that last bit of moisture out.
> 
> Then I treat the area with antiperspirant. Evenn the backs of my thighs, where they touch the carseat, gets antiperspirant.
> 
> (I'll continue in later posts).


T..M..I..


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tihstae said:


> What have we learned from this thread?
> 
> Karen has crotch rot.
> Karen needs deodorant on her whole body in the summer.
> ...


Stop . . . stop !
Falling off my chair . . .



mcj said:


> This thread makes my face hurt.


Your face may make the thread hurt . . .


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

I drive at night and hardly turn the ac off.


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> You know what I mean. Heat rash. Prickly heat. Crotch rot. Fungus amungus. That uncomfortable thing that happens when you spend room much time sitting in the summer hheat and humidity.
> 
> How do you prevent and treat it? I have my own ideas, but I thought to give you the first shot.


Take a shower, heathen.


----------



## mKat (May 19, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> You know what I mean. Heat rash. Prickly heat. Crotch rot. Fungus amungus. That uncomfortable thing that happens when you spend room much time sitting in the summer hheat and humidity.
> 
> How do you prevent and treat it? I have my own ideas, but I thought to give you the first shot.


Thigh gap? Usually requires stair step workouts or similar.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

mKat said:


> Thigh gap? Usually requires stair step workouts or similar.


Thigh Gap! I think my wife still has her Richard Simmons 8 volume pack video cassettes from the 80's. I do recall one of the workouts specifically targeting Thigh Gap.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

1. bathe frequently. At least once a day if in cooler climate like SF. And 2X daily if in an oven like AZ and NV
2. wear cotton underoos or regular cotton underwear. If you insist on a thong (ideal) then just make sure it's cotton
3. wear loose/light clothing that allows your crotch to breathe. Like cargo shorts or daisy dukes/skirts for females. No wait...scratch that. Knee length bermuda shorts that are completely unflattering for females to avoid "misunderstandings" with predatory male pax.
4. Crank up AC and make sure to direct the cold air stream towards your crotch area.
5. Use medicinal talc power and/or corn silk powder. Apply liberally to the offending moist crotch area on a daily basis. And oh yes....
6. ....Don't forget to change your potentially yeast infested cotton undies at least 1X per day....


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Looks like I really knocked the ball out of the park this time. So many responses!



Maybe this will become a featured thread. I wonder what picture will be used?


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> I've found the "solution" to require several steps. There is a role for both prevention and cure.
> 
> Step #1 in prevention is to start the day clean and DRY. That means taking care before you dress to dry the area with a cloth, let it air-dry a few minutes, even wipe the area with rubbing alcohol to get that last bit of moisture out.
> 
> Then I treat the area with antiperspirant. Evenn the backs of my thighs, where they touch the carseat, gets antiperspirant.


OMG I've take a ride with you. I remember that smell. Do you still drive in Nola? I will never forget those rides, yes, I've ridden with you twice, once you were redheaded, and you were brunette.


----------



## The Ghost of Travis (Jul 26, 2017)

Karen I remembered when we used to work in the same office. A little stinky at times, but you always got the job done .


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Looks like I really knocked the ball out of the park this time. So many responses!
> 
> You can't see the various posts the poor moderator has pulled. Hard to believe, but a few have seen fit to post some really classless remarks.
> 
> Maybe this will become a featured thread. I wonder what picture will be used?


Perhaps the image will depict an animated clam with mouth sores. Just a thought.

Here you go, something like this.


----------



## New Member 0001365427 (Aug 15, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> Try dusting yourself with all purpose flower. Serves two purposes: A) soaks up moisture B) helps your SO find the wet spot.


Wouldn't the yeast in flour expand?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

New Member 0001365427 said:


> Wouldn't the yeast in flour expand?


Another benefit! Infection detection!


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> You know what I mean. Heat rash. Prickly heat. Crotch rot. Fungus amungus. That uncomfortable thing that happens when you spend room much time sitting in the summer hheat and humidity.
> 
> How do you prevent and treat it? I have my own ideas, but I thought to give you the first shot.


You need to watch out who you are sleeping with, Karen, it may not be heat rash.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Sounds like ebola viruse mixed & resident evil t viruse

Seriously how could you post this talk to your doctor or dematologost cmom now


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Or this one.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Weighing less than 300 lbs seems to prevent a lot of issues.

Actually, just sitting ANYWHERE for hours on end with only the occasional quick in and out of a gas station is extremely detrimental to your health.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Weighing less than 300 lbs seems to prevent a lot of issues.
> 
> Actually, just sitting ANYWHERE for hours on end with only the occasional quick in and out of a gas station is extremely detrimental to your health.


And crotch rot isn't even the worst. Deep vein thrombosis is a thing for drivers.


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Looks like I really knocked the ball out of the park this time. So many responses!
> 
> Maybe this will become a featured thread. I wonder what picture will be used?


----------



## Ohpoorme (Nov 23, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> You know what I mean. Heat rash. Prickly heat. Crotch rot. Fungus amungus. That uncomfortable thing that happens when you spend room much time sitting in the summer hheat and humidity.
> 
> How do you prevent and treat it? I have my own ideas, but I thought to give you the first shot.





Karen Stein said:


> Okay, time for part #3 of my solution: the clean-up:
> 
> During the day, apply talc to any place that's getting sore.
> 
> Once you get home, clean and dry the areas. If there are any ' hot spots,' a spray liquid product like Desenex will kill any fungus that's getting started.


How about PREVENTION?? There are lots of moisture wicking sportswear or lightweight shorts, crops, pants, etc. Dress for the job, sitting alot and travel. Common sense. Is this thread a joke?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Yep. Who would post about their crotch rot or std or whatever she contracted in a public forum?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Of course it's a joke. Karen is trolling.


----------



## bexars (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

I've never experienced this problem lol , in the summer I wear shorts , sandles and a polo. I use ac but if I'm parked waiting for a ride I find a shaded area and roll down my windows . I also use my AC seats sometimes in my car that has them


----------



## Xanvel (Nov 14, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> My solution is to be male. That seems to solve a lot of issues in that arena.
> 
> Try going commando in a skirt. Get some fresh air and all.


LOL!!!!
But a great and truthful answer. Kilts, anyone?



corniilius said:


> Do you have swamp ass again Karen. Showering daily helps you avoid these kind of problems. Might also inprove your chances of landing a man.


Thats cold!
Funny, but cold...



Tihstae said:


> What have we learned from this thread?
> 
> Karen has crotch rot.
> Karen needs deodorant on her whole body in the summer.
> ...


Nailed it out the ballpark!


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> Try dusting yourself with all purpose flower. Serves two purposes: A) soaks up moisture B) helps your SO find the wet spot.


And C) With a little bit of butter you might end up with freshly made biscuits, strongly recommended not to use honey


----------



## carsalesman (Apr 12, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I've found the "solution" to require several steps. There is a role for both prevention and cure.
> 
> Step #1 in prevention is to start the day clean and DRY. That means taking care before you dress to dry the area with a cloth, let it air-dry a few minutes, even wipe the area with rubbing alcohol to get that last bit of moisture out.
> 
> ...


Uber Porn!!!


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> You know what I mean. Heat rash. Prickly heat. Crotch rot. Fungus amungus. That uncomfortable thing that happens when you spend room much time sitting in the summer hheat and humidity.
> 
> How do you prevent and treat it? I have my own ideas, but I thought to give you the first shot.


Rubbing and sweat cause it.
I typically don't wear panties when I'm driving as they're uncomfortable and I think thongs are gross.

Make sure when you're sitting around manspread a bit and let it air out.

Make sure to kerp dry and clean there at all times and you'll be ok.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> 1. bathe frequently. At least once a day if in cooler climate like SF. And 2X daily if in an oven like AZ and NV
> 2. wear cotton underoos or regular cotton underwear. If you insist on a thong (ideal) then just make sure it's cotton
> 3. wear loose/light clothing that allows your crotch to breathe. Like cargo shorts or daisy dukes/skirts for females. No wait...scratch that. Knee length bermuda shorts that are completely unflattering for females to avoid "misunderstandings" with predatory male pax.
> 4. Crank up AC and make sure to direct the cold air stream towards your crotch area.
> ...


I wear pants, that weird soft material that feels like air


----------



## Grand Master B (Jun 5, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> You know what I mean. Heat rash. Prickly heat. Crotch rot. Fungus amungus. That uncomfortable thing that happens when you spend room much time sitting in the summer hheat and humidity.
> 
> How do you prevent and treat it? I have my own ideas, but I thought to give you the first shot.


drive for 14 hours straight. make sure your shift encompasses all of the hot sunny afternoon. fight, curse, & pool during the evening rush hour in down town. make a pit stop at your favorite mcdonald's restroom and don't wash your hands. avoid going home to catch some zzz's & a change of fresh clothes. instead head over to your airport que pit, park, watch some youtube vids of kittens acting cute followed by why pitbulls make great pets around children. go to sleep in your car, windows cracked open and your head positioned uncomfortably...then start your next shift all over again. do this and i assure you you'll quit uber in a heart beat and that'll solve all of your "summer sores".


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Sleep naked to air out the junk... Only recommend if you're not sleeping in your car


----------



## ParrotFish (Feb 4, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> Try dusting yourself with all purpose flower. Serves two purposes: A) soaks up moisture B) helps your SO find the wet spot.


Self raising flour works better down there


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> ...but I thought to give you the first shot.


No thanks. I'll let you sort out how to solve your crotch rot issue.


----------



## KVN888 (Aug 14, 2017)

ToppCock. Yeah, it's for that!


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Okay, time for part #3 of my solution: the clean-up:
> 
> During the day, apply talc to any place that's getting sore.
> 
> Once you get home, clean and dry the areas. If there are any ' hot spots,' a spray liquid product like Desenex will kill any fungus that's getting started.


Wtf are you talking about? You have a rotted ******....making me never wanna sit in anyones car ever again.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Karen, I am still sour and bitter over our break up.

However, let me massage your tenderloins with deep tissue ointment treatment.

You don't have to sing those St. Louis summer sore blues no moe.

Just let Tr4vis's tender finger tips do their magic tricks on your summer sore soup du jour.


----------



## Bluebird97 (Jul 12, 2017)

> For me, the best "seat pad" has proven to be a simple bath towel, folded up.


My seats are really uncomfortable, so I have one of those 'old people' seat cushions in my driver's seat. It even has a spot cut out to relieve pressure on your tailbone. It doesn't provide much cooling effect though.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

This is another horrible thread that just will not die!


----------



## Coach Bob (Feb 6, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> This is another horrible thread that just will not die!


It may be horrible, but it's funny as hell! Kudos to the gal that started it. This forum could stand a little lighthearted humor.

On a side note, SailingWithThe Breeze, what do you sail? I guess RI has some beautiful sailing during the summer.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Uberingdude said:


> This is another horrible thread that just will not die!


_*There ain't no cure for the summer sore blues!*
_


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I personally find that unnecessary. A couple of showers a week seems fine for me.


Isn't a shower on the must-to-list everyday? I also wash my hair daily too.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

A New " SUMMER TRADITION " at U.P.

KARENS THREAD


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

why was this thread necroed?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Jessica revived it...8>)

Rakos


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> why was this thread necroed?


There may be some new solutions this year.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

BATHE!!!

And some coconut oil. Seriously. I know it seems counter-intuitive when the problem seems to be moisture, but talc isn't good for you and any powder will "pill" and become little crumbles when it soaks up moisture, causing more chafing.

Coconut oil will avoid chafing, and has mild deodorizing, anti-bacterial AND mild anti-fungal properties.

You're welcome.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Isn't a shower on the must-to-list everyday? I also wash my hair daily too.


That's exactly what companies who make personal hygiene product's want you to believe but only in the last 90 years has showering/bathing everyday become the social norm


----------



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

I carry the cucumber scented baby wipes in my car... It's the next best thing to taking a bath.. I've used them on camping trips where there's no showers and I've had people compliment me on how good I smell for being out in the wilderness for days.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I wonder what her feet smell like.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Blind man walks past the fish store...
> 
> Takes a big whiff and says....
> 
> ...


....and then says: 
"I'm craving chicken!"


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Isn't a shower on the must-to-list everyday? I also wash my hair daily too.


Washing hair daily is not good

Read about why


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> BATHE!!!
> 
> And some coconut oil. Seriously. I know it seems counter-intuitive when the problem seems to be moisture, but talc isn't good for you and any powder will "pill" and become little crumbles when it soaks up moisture, causing more chafing.
> 
> ...


It's also very healthy for cooking purposes.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Rakos said:


> Jessica revived it...8>)
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 236172


I just browse the contents I feel interested in without realizing that each post comes with a posting time.

You always have cute pictures of monkeys. They are so adorable.



Divad7 said:


> I carry the cucumber scented baby wipes in my car... It's the next best thing to taking a bath.. I've used them on camping trips where there's no showers and I've had people compliment me on how good I smell for being out in the wilderness for days.


 Hi, Can you tell me more about the product and where to buy those? I want to save money from Macy's perfumes.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> It's also very healthy for cooking purposes.


Not really. It's all "bad cholesterol" fat. Better than margarine, though, with all it's hydrogenated oil.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> The point of this post is to provide YOU a chance to share your wisdom on this timely topic with your fellow drivers.
> .


Smoke cigarettes. Then you can't smell yourself because your sense of smell is inhibited. Unfortunately everyone else can then smell you. Febreze liberally to fix that.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Lol, this whole thread. 

I've always thought leather seats would be better for rideshare but these posts have given me pause.


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

I just realized that Karen Stein is the 3rd user account for the fanfic writer that also does SadUber and DamseLinDistresS .


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Sure I am. Next you'll tell me you met Prince at Graceland.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Karen, you're my summer sore. Actually, you're more like a canker sore....ooooh, oooh, no a herpes sore!


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> You know what I mean. Heat rash. Prickly heat. Crotch rot. Fungus amungus. That uncomfortable thing that happens when you spend room much time sitting in the summer hheat and humidity.
> 
> How do you prevent and treat it? I have my own ideas, but I thought to give you the first shot.


Oh, Karen, please darling, I just ate....


----------

